# 1:48 Hasegawa F-104 Starfighter



## REL (Sep 30, 2005)

This is one of my favorite fighters, so I decided to build it in chrome. Here it is with the two fuselage halves chromed. 

Thanks.


----------



## PatFloyd (Feb 22, 2004)

One of my favorite jets. When I was building mine, I made the mistake of asking my wife what color scheme she liked best. She picked the NASA colors. It took me 3 weeks and a laser to get the stripes on correctly.

It's a beautiful kit and builds up very nicely


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

How'd you get it chromed?


----------



## Jafo (Apr 22, 2005)

looks good but that doesnt look like chrome
it looks like one of the colors from the Alclad line.........


----------



## miniature sun (May 1, 2005)

Would it not be better to assemble it, fix the seams, THEN paint it?


----------



## carbon madness (Aug 28, 2008)

miniature sun said:


> Would it not be better to assemble it, fix the seams, THEN paint it?


From my exp. it give you better results to bulid then paint. But painting first makes it a little easier depending on the model.


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Can't wait to see it with all those finger prints on her. :devil:


Nice looking chrome job. :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## jugjunkie (Oct 27, 2008)

carbon madness said:


> From my exp. it give you better results to bulid then paint. But painting first makes it a little easier depending on the model.


How do you repair the seam after glueing?


----------



## compucrap (Dec 16, 2000)

How'd you get such shiny chrome?

Did you use the technique you used on that chromed up star wars ship you recenty built? 

Looks great, can't wait to see more pics!

Josh


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

I built one of those years ago that came chromed. My job wasn't so good but it still looked cool.

Can't wait to see your progress.


----------



## mfenix (Nov 18, 2008)

...a good point, with the seam and prints. I would've still painted first!


----------

